# New hunter from...(gulp) California!



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi everyone and thank you for welcoming me to your forum. And thank you also for taking the time to ready this, since I know most people don't read the "new guy" posts.

I have always been interested in archery and hunting but I never really got in to it back home in VA. Money was non-existent then. I have lived the past 3 years in California(not really a hunters paradise, but an outdoorsman's mecca) and having been spearfishing for the past year or so, I have rekindled my interest in hunting. My girlfriend picked up on this as well, and having shot a recurve only once in her life, she just bought a Hoyt Vicxen 2 nights ago and wants to hunt the local hog and turkey population :wink: Pretty cool of her I thought.

Well, now of course I am extremely jealous and want to buy a bow of my own and get out there with her. 

Anyway...hi everybody! And Happy New Year!

-Landon F.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Landon.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice to see a fellow Californian !!!

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Landon, Welcome to Archery Talk. Plenty of info here and if you have any questions I'll try and answer them the best I can. Take Care


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys!

I'll always be looking for hunting buddies in California so don't be shy :beer::thumbs_up


----------



## 69chevey (Nov 2, 2010)

I think you'll fit rite in out here i'm originaly from PA. and out here i've done more huntin and fishin then i ever dreamed of!!Theres plent of game here in this state since moving here in 1989 i've taken my two deer a year consistanly ,pigs bears and lots of turkeys too!!WELCOME!! this is a good site for information


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to At Landon. If you need a outfitter for Cali just give me a PM.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome...where at in Cali?


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Welcome...where at in Cali?


Huntington Beach to be exact. And you guys?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Dwikkles said:


> Huntington Beach to be exact. And you guys?


Redding, are you a Tito Ortez fan..the Hunington Beach Badboy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Redding, are you a Tito Ortez fan..the Hunington Beach Badboy!!!!!!!!


Hahaha actually no, i am not. At all. He's a hard worker though. I'm a Couture fan...as everyone should be.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Dwikkles said:


> Hahaha actually no, i am not. At all. He's a hard worker though. I'm a Couture fan...as everyone should be.


Nice to hear....was more of a Tank Abbot fan myself. BadBoy.....huh!!!

San Clemente...in the house !!


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

BowArmory said:


> Nice to hear....was more of a Tank Abbot fan myself. BadBoy.....huh!!!
> 
> San Clemente...in the house !!


I actually see Tank sometimes at Aloha grill on main street in HB. Apparently thats where he drinks pretty much EVERY night.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

sanoma hog hunting...i thiink it is free.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

want to konw, where can i hunt in novato or petaluma. and what do i need to get before hunt....


----------

